# Vista SP2 Beta Released



## windgod14

*THIS IS PUBLIC BETA, sorry for not putting in topic
*

Source:http://www.tweakvista.com/articles/39387/announcing-windows-vista-sp2-beta/

___________________________________________________________________________________________
Today (12/2/2008) Microsoft is releasing the Windows Vista SP2 Beta for Technet and MSDN Subscribers to download. Service Pack 2 includes dozens of improvements that will help security and performance. Among the improvements the most notable are Bluetooth 2.1 feature pack, Windows Connect Now wireless configuration, Windows Search 4 and increased reliability.
Detailed List of Changes:
Support for new technologies:


SP2 contains Blue tooth 2.1 feature pack supporting the most recent specification for Blue tooth technology
Ability to record data on Blu-Ray media
Adds Windows Connect Now (WCN) Wi-Fi Configuration to Windows Vista SP2
exFAT file system now supports UTC timestamps, which enables correct file synchronization across time zones
SP2 provides support for new form factors, such as ICCD/CCID. new form factor support --example USB form factor as opposed to PCMCIA).
Support for the new VIA 64-bit CPU
 Security


SP2 includes all previously released security updates, and builds on the proven security benefits of Windows Vista
Secure Development Lifecycle process updates, where we identify the root cause of each security bulletin and improve our internal tools to eliminate code patterns that could lead to future vulnerabilities
 Reliability


SP2 addresses previously released reliability updates
As well as addressing crashes, caused by Microsoft code, discovered since the launch of SP1
 Performance


Resume performance when Wi-Fi connection is no longer available after resume from sleep
Inclusion of Windows Search 4 for improved indexing performance, improved relevancy in search, broader indexing scenario inclusion, as well as new Group Policy integration for Windows Search
Improvements to the RSS feeds sidebar gadget to improve update performance and responsiveness,
 Application Compatibility


It is our goal that applications that run on the Windows Vista Operating System today and are written using public APIs will continue to work as designed on Windows Vista SP2.
Previously released Application Compatibility updates are included in Windows Vista SP2.
Spysweeper and ZoneAlarm now working with POP3 email accounts
 Administration and Support Improvements


Customers installing .net framework 3.5 service pack 1 will notice shorter download and installation times with Vista service pack 2 or Windows 2008 service pack 2 already installed
Service Pack Clean up tool (Compcln.exe): This tool helps restore the hard disk space by permanently deleting the previous versions of the files (RTM & SP1) that are being serviced by Service Pack 2.
Single installer for both Vista & Server 2008
Ability to detect an incompatible driver and block service pack installation or warn users of any loss of functionality
Better error handling and providing more descriptive error messages where possible
Better manageability through logging in system event log
Componentization for Serviceability of the installer
 Some Specific Fixes/Additions Include:


Inclusion of Hyper-V for WS08
Event logging support in SPC
DNS Server now listens over ISATAP address
Fixes DRM issues from WMP upgrades
Windows Vista Feature Pack for Wireless
Reduction of resources required for sidebar gadgets
Improved power settings for WS08
 *If you are a MSDN or Technet subscriber log in and download now. On December 4th links will be posted for the public on MSDN and Technet for non-subscribers.
Vista Service Pack 2 Download
*http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd262148.aspx
____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## avisitor

Here's what I see on MSDN:

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 Beta Symbols and Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2 Beta Symbols (x86) - DVD (All Languages)

Windows Vista with Service Pack 2 Beta (x64) - DVD (English)

I think the first one is just the service pack and the second is the OS with the service pack. I'm downloading both now just to see what they are.


----------



## ~Candy~

It's not available for public download yet.


----------



## windgod14

its only for subscribers..tomorrow it will be released to public


----------



## â¡*Â¶â¡Ãµ

features dont seem like much worth getting excited about


----------



## ~Candy~

windgod14 said:


> its only for subscribers..tomorrow it will be released to public


Right you are :up: Your post was a bit misleading indicating "public beta"


----------



## windgod14

it has the date at the bottom in red


----------



## ~Candy~

Looks like it was an edit after I FIRST posted


----------



## avisitor

I'm an MSDN subscriber. I've downloaded both of the images I mentioned above, but I'm going to wait till tomorrow to see what's on them. It's getting late here .


----------



## windgod14

Here is the link for SP2...when it finally shows up today

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd262148.aspx


----------



## ~Candy~

Be sure to report back here how it works


----------



## windgod14

ITS OUT ITS OUT 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd262148.aspx


----------



## windgod14

anyone else being redirected to a search page?


----------



## ~Candy~

Could be overloaded, but this one works for me.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-BF27-4953-B907-764C4682714C&displaylang=en


----------



## windgod14

that one brings you back to the front page


----------



## ~Candy~

Clear you cache, cookies, or whatever, it takes me to DOWNLOAD. You may get taken back to another page, but, then hit download there.


----------



## windgod14

hit download...it brings to front page...allot of people are saying its just that there are still preparing for the millions of downloads at once. Why they would even release it if they were still getting ready i wouldn't know...


----------



## ~Candy~

Once you get to the front page, hit the Beta download again, I had to do it twice, and finally the download started. If you see the screen where it says if the download doesn't start within blah blah blah, hit that too.


----------



## windgod14

maybe you got lucky?
its not working for me no matter how many times i try in a row


----------



## windgod14

im just going to bed...ill try again in the morning. good night


----------



## JohnWill

I can wait for the general release, even though I'm also an MSDN subscriber.


----------



## ~Candy~

So, John, you aren't going to try this one?   I'm trying to decide WHICH computer to test it on.


----------



## JohnWill

I'll wait for your test.


----------



## windgod14

I tryed to install it.
after going to step 3 with 100% this popped up.
Vista SP2 Build 16497 for x86 (KB948465)

Installation date: ‎12/‎5/‎2008 03:25 PM - Wind

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code C004F013

Update type: Important

Customer Preview Program (Beta): Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Contains all previously released updates, also contains fixes focused on addressing top priority issues.

More information: 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948465

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com

I heard this happened with sp1 as well....if their are any work arounds, HELP!. 
Microsoft isn't accepting support questions for SP2...already sent one before i found that out....ill see what happens.


----------



## JohnWill

Restore the image backup you made before the installation. You did make a backup before trying to install a major service pack that's still in beta, right? You did read the cautions that accompany such releases, right?


----------



## windgod14

Of course i did  

but i still want to install the sp2 beta. my computer is working fine its just the error code im trying to fix.

And the sp1 fix doesn't work

so their must be a new -problem, and it might deal with one of the hot fixes such as before, any ideas?

___________
oh and i have new love for winrar. Its the one of the only ways to control your computer when your explorer.exe messes up. and yes that problem is fixed....but not the sp2 one....yea


----------



## WWEFreak666

I'm using a full genuine version of Vista that came pre-loaded with my computer. After installing SP2, I get a small watermark text on my desktop on the very far bottom right corner. It says:

Windows Vista (TM)
Evaluation copy. Build 6002

I restarted my computer after the installation of SP2, and it didn't appear, but when I restarted again, that randomly popped up. I read on places that people who installed SP1 got that afterwards, but I've never had to install SP1, since my computer was new enough to come with SP1.

Is there a way to remove this?


----------



## windgod14

I am sure this article will help you VERY nicely 

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/...dows-vista-evaluation-watermark-from-desktop/


----------



## ~Candy~

This is a thread for SP2 Beta. You'd get better assistance if you started a new thread.


----------



## windgod14

People with the C004F013 Error, this will help you all:

-if youve used any time hacks remove them

-Please check your CMOS battery to ensure it doesn't require replacement
​ -Also, please ensure your system time is correct and Re-arm you machine, which will reset the trusted time to the current system time and then install SP2. To rearm run "slmgr.vbs -rearm" from elevated command prompt. (*Note that you can only do 3 rearms on the same Vista installation, so do this last if all else fails!)*​


----------



## windgod14

You asked for a response and here it is:

The only real difference i have noticed so far is that it is somewhat faster upon start up. The RAM usage is pretty much the same, and i have had no problems as of yet.

And the annoying watermark till you remove it.
__________________________________

Oh and if you want to remove the watermark at the bottom of the screen, look at this article, i scanned and tried it. It works perfectly.

*ALWAYS be careful and create a backup when editing vital files within the operating system, or anywhere else for that matter, scan the files as well just to be sure. Restore points do not restore as much as you think.*

http://www.joejoe.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=17552&pid=225219&st=0&#entry225219

Just take ownership of the file in windows/system32, rename it to a .old file, replace and restart and it will be gone.

To learn how to take ownership of a file look here (graphical representations included):

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67717-take-ownership-file.html

This patch works for vista sp2 vr 113. Both x86 and x64.
I have used it and had no problems whatsoever.

*(I use a forum post to show people reactions and replies to the program, as well as their advice and original sources.)*
*ALWAYS be careful and create a backup when editing vital files within the operating system, or anywhere else for that matter, scan the files as well just to be sure. Restore points do not restore as much as you think.*


----------



## ~Candy~

Looks like the file corruption error message in XP x64 is fixed now.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm waiting for the final release.


----------



## ~Candy~

I haven't installed it yet either  but, am tempted to on my 'crash' computer


----------

